# Best mobile device for a digital portfolio



## Netskimmer (May 31, 2012)

So I have quite a few photos stored electronically that I would like to share with friends, co-workers, family, ect. I'd like something like a tablet to carry around with some of my work on it to show off. Obviously the iPad would be one option but I don't really need all the bells and whistles that go with it. All I need is a portable device that can store and display nice, hi-res images. I thought about a Kindle fire as well, it's a good bit cheaper but it has a smaller display. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## o hey tyler (May 31, 2012)

Have you looked into Android tablets? I think HP was putting out cheap $100-ish tablets too. I'm not really up to speed on them, but I am sure you could find an Asus Android tablet for a good price, or a Samsung.


----------



## Netskimmer (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I've been wandering around Amazon for about an hour scrolling through pages and pages of tablets. The problem is actually an over-abundance of options. I have never used a tablet before and it's just a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Buckster (May 31, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> Yeah, I've been wandering around Amazon for about an hour scrolling through pages and pages of tablets. The problem is actually an over-abundance of options. I have never used a tablet before and it's just a bit overwhelming.


I went through the same thing late last year through early this year, reading everything I could from tech reviews to actual end user reviews, spec sheets, etc.  It was mind-numbing.

Eventually, I settled on the 10.1" Samsung Galaxy Tab 32GB, and have been VERY happy with it in every way.

From the beginning, when I fired it up for the first time, put in my information, including my Google account information, and it automatically downloaded all the apps and everything I already owned onto the device, I was impressed and happy with it.  No fuss, no muss, within a few minutes, this tablet looked like MY TABLET with all MY TOOLS on it already!  That was awesome!  It's probably true for other tablets, but still - I was impressed with that, and REAL glad I didn't have to go through some rigamarole to DL each thing I already owned separately.

As for my criteria that led me to this particular tablet...

First, photos had to look great on the screen.  That was MUST for me, obviously.  They do.

Second, the reviews had to be very positive.  They were, and still are.

Third, I wanted something that would allow me to easily get stuff in and out of it via USB, and it does that.  It takes a little Samsung to USB adapter that I carry with me in the watch pocket of my jeans, which is very inexpensive, and it works great.  I can plug in any of my thumb drives, all the way up to my large 64 GB thumb drive, and move stuff back and forth or just use it as an extension of the tablet's memory, viewing or updating files directly on the thumb drive as long as it's plugged in.  I also easily move stuff in and out of it via WiFi using Dropbox.  Both methods work great for me.

That same adapter allows me to tether my DSLRs to the tablet.  Using an app called DSLR Controller, that tether turns my 10" tablet screen into a big, beautiful live view screen that's so much better than the one on the back of the camera.  I can also use it to review all the shots taken so far on the CF card in the camera.

The app allows me to control all kinds of camera functions, from shutter speed, ISO, aperture and so forth, to even focus by just pointing on the screen to what in the image you want to be in focus, and it works the lens, though I can still do all that from the camera as well - it doesn't take it over like a zombie, but the live view it displays renders the optical viewfinder on the camera useless, of course.

Obviously, this is the sort of thing that lends itself to tripod work, where you have your hands free to work with the tablet, but for some situations, it turns out to be ideal.  One really great use I've found for it lately is shooting my DSLR through my microscope.  Using the tethered tablet, I can see, adjust, focus and shoot straight from the tablet, then I can review directly on the tablet.  Because it's in live view and remotely operated via the tether, there's no camera shake at all while shooting.  It's a very slick setup.

In addition, I got a couple of docks for it.  One I really don't use, and that's the one that just stands it up at an angle and allows the charger to be plugged into it.  The other is a keyboard dock, which is the one I prefer.  It holds the tablet upright on a table at a comfortable viewing angle, provides an actual keyboard for typing, and provides for the charger to be plugged in.  While using the docks, you can plug in the charger, or you can plug in the USB adapter for the tether or thumb drives or what have you, but not both - it's all the same single port.

Neither dock is necessary for operation or charging, by the way.

While on the go, I un-dock and use a faux-leather portfolio style case to contain and protect it.  It opens and folds back on itself to provide the support to stand the tablet up on a table for comfortable viewing and use.

As time goes on, I find myself using it for more and more stuff, especially stuff I used to use my smart phone for when on the go or just not sitting at one of my computers, like checking email, surfing the web, watching videos or listening to music (through plugged in ear buds sounds great), playing games, etc.  As long as I can find a WiFi connection, which isn't difficult these days, I'm online and in business.

And I LOVE using it as a reader.  I get and read books from Amazon on the Kindle Reader, Barnes and Noble on the Nook Reader, stuff from Google and PDFs on the Aldiko Premium Reader and it's just fantastic having an entire library in a single little device like that.  Plus, the e-books are cheaper than the paper versions, and arrive within a minute or two, instead of waiting for them to be shipped.

Then there are all of the apps/tools.  DOF calculators and other little photographic calculator tools/apps are readily available, plus all kinds of other tool-type apps that I find useful for other endeavors having nothing to do with photography.

I've never used any other tablets, other than for a minute or two in stores to see how they feel in my hands, so I can't give a side by side apples to apples comparison for you, but I'm VERY happy with this one, and have ZERO buyer's remorse nor ever a thought like "gee, wish I'd gotten that other one instead".

At one point, I thought it went dead on me!  I had let it totally run out of juice.  It lasts me all day and night, for what I do, but I'd let it run a couple days without plugging in the charger.  So I figured I just needed to charge it up.  I plug in the charger, go to bed, and when I wake up, I go to fire it up - NOTHING.  DEAD.  Oh NOES!!!!!

So I get on the internet, run a Google search describing the problem, find that the solution is to hold down both the power and volume up buttons at the same time until it lights up, and you're good to go again.  Worked like a charm, and I've had no other "issues" with it at all.

Hope you find something in there useful to you!


----------



## 12sndsgood (May 31, 2012)

A lot of good info buckster. I had looked around a bit to get my ipad linked to my camera and although it could be done, didn't seem to be an easy simple solution available at the time. that was about a year and a half ago so things may have changed. I have been happy with our I-pad when I can pry it out of my wifes hands, and its great to show off photos as well. but I havn't really dug into it to much as far as how far you can take it. I know you can use it for more then just a photo viewer. you can use it for things like taking credit cards as payment and reciepts and such, so many aps and uses out there for it. 


Tyler I beleive HP got out of the tablet game all together and thats why the huge price drops on theres.


----------



## Buckster (May 31, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> A lot of good info buckster.


Always glad to help if I can.



12sndsgood said:


> I had looked around a bit to get my ipad linked to my camera and although it could be done, didn't seem to be an easy simple solution available at the time. that was about a year and a half ago so things may have changed.


I was really surprised and pleased at how well it worked on mine.  All I had to do was download the app and plug in the USB cable between the camera and the tablet.  The moment they were connected, the tablet/app recognized my camera was attached, put it in Live View, fired up that view on my tablet screen full size, along with the array of control buttons, and it was 100% ready to go.



12sndsgood said:


> I know you can use it for more then just a photo viewer. you can use it for things like taking credit cards as payment and reciepts and such, so many aps and uses out there for it.


Yep, they're amazing devices, and they get even more amazing with each app you download that helps you in some way.

The other day I was working on something and needed a level.  Hmmm... Where did I put that thing...?  Rather than starting a physical search for the level, I thought, "Gee, I wonder if there's an app...?"  Quick search of the apps market and, sure enough, I downloaded two free bubble/spirit levels that worked just fine for what I needed at that moment.  Too cool when you can just pull some crazy thing out of it like that.

Another cool thing I've found is that the GPS on it works independent of any WiFi connection, which makes sense because it just needs to reference the GPS satellites.  So, the maps and directions GPS feature works all the time, even far from a WiFi connection.

Even so, when I have no other WiFi connection, if I need one, I simply fire one up on my smart phone, and connect the tablet to that, and I'm online again.  That gives me the ability to use the already working GPS with Google Earth, which is awesome on a mobile device for seeing exactly where you are, what's nearby, and how to get where you want to go.

Honestly though, I do find the basic maps app terrific because it's so simple and direct for GPS navigation, and still has all the info I'm looking for, including nearby businesses and landmarks and stuff.  I used it from the back seat of a taxi while on a business trip to Mississippi a few months back to give the driver directions to somewhere neither of us had ever been before.  She didn't have a GPS unit in the taxi, but between my tablet and my smart phone, I had two!  LOL!

I've also got a two and a half year old granddaughter, so I've got a variety of colorful and cute games for toddlers on it that teach counting and ABC's and stuff like that.  That keeps her busy and happy for half an hour or so at a time, till she's ready for some other kind of stimulus.  I like that the ones I've gotten lock her out of the rest of the tablet, and only allow her to play the game I've chosen for her.  

My daughter turned me on to an app called Google Goggles recently.  You fire it up, point the device's camera at something like a logo or a bar code or QR code, and it looks it up on the internet to get you all the information you could want about whatever it saw.  I actually use that one more on my smart phone while in stores to see who's got the best deal on whatever I'm considering for purchase, or to get more details about the product that aren't on the box, or to get user reviews, and so on.  Very handy app for me!


----------



## ChristianGrattan (May 31, 2012)

Buckster said:


> rigamarole



I love this word.

What a great post!  Thanks for all this info.  I was given an iPad by a client and although I love it,  I really only use it as a portfolio and as a reader.  I take a couple of books with me to a sales meeting to show the production.  The rest is done on the ipad and clients don't seem to mind.  I have to be careful not to overwhelm them with images.  It is great that I can easily pull up shots from their venue, or of their friends.

I have to say that I love the iPad as a reader.  Buckster, you are so right.  When I want a book, I want it that INSTANT!  I prefer the kindle reader to the iBook.  The kindle app syncs over all of my apple devices, iBook, not so much.

Again, thanks for the great post.


----------



## Dao (May 31, 2012)

The beecam lightMeter for android also works pretty well.  I had it installed in my phone and my dual boot HP webOS/Android touchpad.  Both works but I need to upgrade my phone soon since it does not have a front facing camera.


----------



## IByte (May 31, 2012)

You could still use the ipad or ipad 2 both are decently priced.


----------



## TheBiles (May 31, 2012)

+1 for the Galaxy Tab. You can also look into the Asus Transformer series. I own a Transformer Prime, and I love it. Great apps for Flickr and 500px for showing off.


----------



## Netskimmer (May 31, 2012)

Wow Buckster, thank you so much for taking the ime to write such a lengthy and helpful response! Thank you to Tyler, TheBiles, and everyone else as well. I am looking at the Asus Transformer  and the Galaxy Tab. At first I was put off by the price but after hearing about all the use you guys are getting out of them I think it's worth it. I noticed they have a Galaxy Tab and a Galaxy Tab 2, I'll have to look into the defference later, I'm at work right now so I can't spend too much time messing around on the computer. Thanks again for all the responses.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, I don't want an iPad because it has such a small display and I don't like the proprietary nature. Half the reviews I read on the Galaxy Tab 2 say it great and the other half say it is an overpriced side-grade to the original Tab and falls short of similarly priced competitors. I keep reading that the Transformer Prime has Wi-fi and other issues but that they have fixed them in the latest version (tf700t) which was supposed to be released in April of 2012 but I'll be damned if I can find it. I'm assuming the release date has been pushed back but have not seen any news on this. Have you had any issues with your Prime Quentin? Bukster, do you have the Tab or Tab 2?


----------



## Buckster (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine's the original Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1" 32 GB.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 1, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> Well, I don't want an iPad because it has such a small display and I don't like the proprietary nature. Half the reviews I read on the Galaxy Tab 2 say it great and the other half say it is an overpriced side-grade to the original Tab and falls short of similarly priced competitors. I keep reading that the Transformer Prime has Wi-fi and other issues but that they have fixed them in the latest version (tf700t) which was supposed to be released in April of 2012 but I'll be damned if I can find it. I'm assuming the release date has been pushed back but have not seen any news on this. Have you had any issues with your Prime Quentin? Bukster, do you have the Tab or Tab 2?



I've never had any wifi problems. I use it on both my unsecured home network and with my WPA2 mobile hotspot.  The only problem with the Transformer Prime I've seen is the relatively weak GPS reception that doesn't really get a signal unless you're right by a window or outside, but this isn't very important on a tablet, IMO. This is the same model I have.

Edit: I agree with what you've read about the Tab 2.  It has lacking hardware even compared to the Transformer Prime that came out months ago, and I don't see it as much of an upgrade.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 1, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> ...Edit: I agree with what you've read about the Tab 2. It has lacking hardware even compared to the Transformer Prime that came out months ago, and I don't see it as much of an upgrade.



Well, I took a quick look around and I am not seeing the original Tab 10.1 new any where so I may just end up with the transformer regardless.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 1, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> > ...Edit: I agree with what you've read about the Tab 2. It has lacking hardware even compared to the Transformer Prime that came out months ago, and I don't see it as much of an upgrade.
> ...



Buckster's post has a link to the original Tab on Amazon (which is pretty much where I buy everything).

Edit: Sorry, I missed the "new" part.  Don't be afraid to buy used, though!  I'm pretty big on buying phones and lenses from eBay used.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 1, 2012)

iPad is crushing the competition on screen resolution for stills and video.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I don't doubt it but the screen is so small and I don't like how proprietary apple is.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 2, 2012)

Why the heck is the Galaxy Tab 2 cheaper than the original Galaxy Tab?

Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (10.1-Inch, Wi-Fi): Computers & Accessories

Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy Tab (10.1-Inch, 16GB, Wi-Fi): Computers & Accessories


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 2, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> Why the heck is the Galaxy Tab 2 cheaper than the original Galaxy Tab?
> 
> Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (10.1-Inch, Wi-Fi): Computers & Accessories
> 
> Amazon.com: Samsung Galaxy Tab (10.1-Inch, 16GB, Wi-Fi): Computers & Accessories


 
The original is discontinued. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, a used Galaxy Tab isn't much cheaper than a new Tab 2 off the shelf so I just went ahead and picked one up at Walmart. We'll see how things go.


----------

